

My head is in the cloud - bouncingsoul
http://tweetagewasteland.com/2010/03/my-head-is-in-the-cloud/

======
balding_n_tired
Hardly a new phenomenon. Back in the day (the rotary phones, a dime at the
booth day), I noticed that I knew the telephone numbers of quite a few persons
whose street address I did not know; I knew perfectly well how to get to the
corner of Easy and Mean Sts., and that my friend lived in the ranch house with
the juniper halfway down Mean going west. But could I give you the 100s part
of the house number? Probably not. Did it matter? Only if I were mailing
Christmas cards.

------
hkuo
She could also have given him her boyfriend's email address, which would not
have been too much harder than making a phone call. Numbers are harder to
remember because it's a string of numbers. Email addresses are easier since
the letters form actual words and names.

